# Online Spouse visa Application 309 / 100 - New Immi Account



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

A Very happy New Year to all.

I wanted to apply a spouse visa application for my fiancee... What I noticed is uptil now there was only paper based application submitted in India.

Now I can see that we can create a immi account and there we have an option of online submission of 309 / 100 application.


I thought to start this thread for people who are looking for applying Online. Everyone is welcome to share the information and experience.


Regards


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

Any suggestions or recommendations on this ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


No body interested in sharing or knowing more about Online Spouse Visa Application ?


----------



## Abhi2053 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Timus, happy new year to you too..
I am also looking to apply for a 309 for my wife, (I am a Aus PR), the only ques that keeps lingering the back of my head is - are Indian Passport holders eligible for an online application for 309?? Have tried emailing the Aus Hig Commission Delhi bout the same but havent got a reply yet in 4 days..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Abhi2053 said:


> Hi Timus, happy new year to you too..
> I am also looking to apply for a 309 for my wife, (I am a Aus PR), the only ques that keeps lingering the back of my head is - are Indian Passport holders eligible for an online application for 309?? Have tried emailing the Aus Hig Commission Delhi bout the same but havent got a reply yet in 4 days..



Thanks Abhi for responding to the thread.

I had the same question in mind, today I called up Immi department here in Sydney and they said yes we can apply. But I dnt trust them because this just a verbal approval.

I was wondering if we apply for online will it reduce the timeline or not...


Regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

It reads that everyone applies online. To apply by paper when there is an online option will incur an extra fee.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Shel.. As always you come for the rescue  A Very Happy New Year to you

I did not noticed the fee part for paper based. What I had a doubt about was...

Will the online system reduce time lines? and as it is a new system (atleast for 309/100 visa).. there would be lot of bugs in the system.. which would get sorted over a period of time..

I tried to fill an online application and noticed one bug is already there.. It is not really a bug but something missing out.. If we choose country as India for residential address it does not show up State "Haryana" in the list where my spouse stays.. So I have to get this sorted out by immi.gov.au to which I had already sent a mail..

But I am still thinking whether it will be good idea to go for online application or for the tried and tested paper based application...


Your comments are much appreciated..


Regards


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey this is DIBP i would be worried if there was not bugs!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> Hey this is DIBP i would be worried if there was not bugs!



Agreed 

I am more inclined towards paper based as of now just coz 309/100 online is new for atleast people from India. I would still be looking for information on online based as I have 1 more week before I logde the application.

Thanks a lot Shel....


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi All ,

I have applied online spouse visa 309 - 7th Feb 2014 got acknoledgement immediately.
I guess it should be faster than normal papper based.

all scanned copies should be certified and upload it.

as per time lines HIGH RISK countries it states 12 months...! but that is the maximum SLA
and I heard some ppl got within 3 months.

waiting for case office allocation...! 

thanks
Vindy


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

vindy said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied online spouse visa 309 - 7th Feb 2014 got acknoledgement immediately.
> I guess it should be faster than normal papper based.
> ...



Hello Vindy,


I was also thinking to apply online, however in the list of states for India, Haryana was not there... I dropped a mail to immigration department as well.


Did you got any confirmation from someone saying that yes we can apply Online as well for people from India?


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

vindy said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied online spouse visa 309 - 7th Feb 2014 got acknoledgement immediately.
> I guess it should be faster than normal papper based.
> ...


Can you explain why there is difference in fee payable in AUD terms and indian Rs while in dollar terms it is 3085 AUD whereas in indian rupees it is arround Rs1.89 lakhs.


----------



## vchandm23 (Oct 20, 2012)

Guys I checked with one of the Officers by writing an email to them. They replied back saying "ONLINE IS A NEW FEATURE THAT IS OPEN" and we can apply ... 

Cheers,
vchandm23.


----------



## agathi (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Timus

I also have the same doubt . Have you lodges online? Please share your experience or did you also go through paper visa


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am planning to apply for partner visa. I am recently engaged and planning to get married in near future. Can any one advice if I can apply for this visa and also what documents should I be preparing.

Thanks and have a great day


----------



## alii (May 8, 2014)

hello vindy,
im new to this forum came across your post ,i will be applying for online partner visa i need some help on documents and passport size photographs,did you print your name on photos .


----------



## aussi14 (May 15, 2014)

*Visa 309*



vindy said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have applied online spouse visa 309 - 7th Feb 2014 got acknoledgement immediately.
> I guess it should be faster than normal papper based.
> ...



Hi vindy 
I saw your posts that you have applied 309 visa online in the month of Feb . We have also applied 309 visa on 1st Feb online. 
We have submitted all the documents . My fiance is also from Adelaide 
Do let me know when you will receive any notification from AHC or CO . I find our's case a bit similar so thought of discussing with you . 
Will really appreciate your support
Will be waiting for your reply .


----------



## sim_fitter (May 18, 2014)

*applying online from uk, certifying stat decs and passports etc*

Hi everyone. regarding offshore partner visa 309 from UK

We have found out from Australian Embassy in London, that if you are applying online at the London office for your visa (anyone from the UK) you do NOT need ANYTHING certified! plus you do NOT need your stat decs witnessed.

All they ask is colour copies of official and unofficial documents uploaded.

So NO need to certify Passports, birth certificates, bank statments, stat decs etc for applicant, sponsor and family filling stat decs etc.

Which I think is great news as it saves alot of time and money finding a solicitor that will do it in the UK.


----------



## lichuc (May 19, 2014)

Its great to see that we are also able to apply partner visa online. Hope there would be more transparency over paper visa appn.

How about Visitor visa(for partner while processing 309)..also can submit online?

Thanks..


----------



## Vaani (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am applying for Partner Visa online and running through the forms to be uploaded/filled. I see that only form 40SP and 47 SP have to be filled. I am already through with all of the application pages but unable to find any of these forms.:mmph: Do we have to take a print out, fill it and then scan them back again to upload?

Any help would be deeply appreciated.

Thank you and Regards
Vaani


----------



## vchandm23 (Oct 20, 2012)

Folks, 

We can lodge an online application. This is actually restricted on country basis. You have to check with your country's Aus high commission. 

For all the Indian folks who are applying for 309, from India. Can apply ONLINE. I have done it. 

There is no need for 40 and 47 SP to be filled out and attached separately since you will be filling them in online itself. 

I hope this would be fast than the paper application. 

All the best for your application. Have a nice year ahead folks. 

Also welcome to our SPOUSE VISA WAITING CLUB.    

Cheers,
vchandm23.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hi guys..
i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

40SP/47SP are the first basic forms so yes you 've to fill them.

AHC Islamabad has a Partner Visa Checklist, please check that one & attach all the relevant documents.

Apart from the official documents, applicant needs to provide evidence of genuine relationship, these can be provided in 4 broad categories: financial, household, social context, mutual commitment towards each other.

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask if you 've any questions.

Girl Aussie



Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> i got the PR earlier in this month ..and wishing to apply for spouse visa right after my entry(10july)...i would like to know that do i need to fill both forms online i.e. 40 and 47 SP
> ...also other than marriage certificate,passport(s) and birth certificates..what else documents are needed to attach..???? or what else the dept usually ask as attachment???


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone...

My Wife is an Australian PR and she would like to apply for my Partner visa (Am Indian) Currently working in Dubai. Could anyone assit with the process ? do i have to apply from dubai for partner visa or my wife can apply from Australia?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You are the main Applicant, she is your Sponsor so it's you who gonna apply, you can process your application from Dubai if you are a usual resident.

Girl Aussie



vinil said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> My Wife is an Australian PR and she would like to apply for my Partner visa (Am Indian) Currently working in Dubai. Could anyone assit with the process ? do i have to apply from dubai for partner visa or my wife can apply from Australia?


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks aussie gal.....


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You welcome, good luck!

Girl Aussie



vinil said:


> Thanks aussie gal.....


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

I started filling the online application for my spouse. But after filling in my details ( sponsor ), it says that AN ERROR OCCURED.SPONSOR DETAILS CANNOT BE CONFIRMED ETC ETC.

Has anyone face this kind of problem?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vaani (Nov 27, 2013)

naseefoz said:


> I started filling the online application for my spouse. But after filling in my details ( sponsor ), it says that AN ERROR OCCURED.SPONSOR DETAILS CANNOT BE CONFIRMED ETC ETC.
> 
> Has anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> ...


I face this error when i tried to fill my sponsor's information before submitting my application. You are not supposed to do that.Are you trying to do the same thing?


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Vaani said:


> I face this error when i tried to fill my sponsor's information before submitting my application. You are not supposed to do that.Are you trying to do the same thing?


You (as a sponsor) won't be able to submit your online application till the main applicant has completed and submitted their online application. 

Step 1 : Applicant completes and submits his/her form
Step 2 : Pay fees online via credit card [incurs 1.5% surcharge]
Step 3 : Using the TRN that was generated on applicant's online application, complete and submit your online form
Step 4 : Attach Documents 

http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

I am filling the application on behalf of my spouse. Now I started to do it all again and it worked now. 
As soon as I started to fill the application, in the first page itself TRN number has been generated.
At the end of the application it is not asking for any payments. I think the application has to be submitted and then a payment has to be made.

I have saved my application and not yet submitted as I am waiting for someother information.

Guys,
Can I add my spouse's mother and my brother as dependents on the application?
Situation is that my mother in law is widowed and my spouse is the youngest of three daughter's who was taking care of her for the past 5 years since her father's death. Can I put her as a dependent to my wife?
Second is my brother. He has just finished his college and dont have a job. I was supporting him financially since I arrived Australia. My spouse is employed in India and she would be now supporting my brother financially. 
In this scenario can my brother be considered as her dependent? By the way, both of my parents are well and they are self sustained.

Please clarify on this


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

lichuc said:


> Its great to see that we are also able to apply partner visa online. Hope there would be more transparency over paper visa appn.
> 
> How about Visitor visa(for partner while processing 309)..also can submit online?
> 
> Thanks..


Unfortunately, citizens of India cannot apply for visitor visa online.
Below is the list of eligible passport holders who can and India is not in the list:-
Visitor visa online applications


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jimmy2014 said:


> You (as a sponsor) won't be able to submit your online application till the main applicant has completed and submitted their online application.
> 
> Step 1 : Applicant completes and submits his/her form
> Step 2 : Pay fees online via credit card [incurs 1.5% surcharge]
> ...


Great Info!! Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Great Info!! Jimmy


No worries


----------



## moss1366 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello every one
It has been one month since I applied for 309 online visa but no action as yet.

When should I expect to be allocated a Case Officer?

Thank you.


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I have few questions , I recently got the invitation and I am ready to apply for DIAC but there are some concerns I have. I would appreciate if somebody can help me in that 

1. In my application I was applying for my wife's VISA as well but as per current circumstances my wife is 4 month Pregnant so what would be the impact on application for the same ? As per my agent it will hold my application until baby's born.

2. Can I still go with stand alone VISA for myself ? Would it impact my application becoz in EOI we submitted my wife's details as well ?

3. If I got PR for myself only successfully then what is the process to get wife's and baby's VISA? Is it possible that I get PR first then without going to AUS I file my wife's VISA from here only ?

Thanks in advance 

Roy


----------



## sim_fitter (May 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, there is a lot info on this website its all about partner visa sub class 309. The websites very new and contains updated information 

defacto309.weebly.com


----------



## Nabwin (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi there 

Just wondering about the document checklist for 309 partner visa. I hear that sponsor needs to provide payslips and bank balance certificate at least 6 months old. And I also hear about submitting the emails text msgs from viber or Skype or whatever media. Do I need to certify my payslips and my utility bills as well. 

If someone can shed some light on this that would be really great.

Best regards


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

All visa applications from Nepal are processed at the visa office of the Australian High Commission, New Delhi. 

This is the link for AHC India: Visas and migration- Partner migration - Australian High Commission

This is the checklist: http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/files/ndli/Checklist Partner 309.100 - INDIA August 2012 (2).pdf

You as Sponsor has to provide details of your current professional activity, for eg: 
employment, education etc. and have to provide Tax Return Forms for the past 3 years i.e: Notice of Assessment for Income Tax

Yes as part of Evidence of genuine & continuing relationship applicant has to prove how he/she continues to stay in touch with his/her partner, that could be through viber/skype log/text messages/email etc, 6-9 months record should be good.

Partner Migration Booklet is also very useful incase you are looking for more info: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

Girl Aussie 



Nabwin said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering about the document checklist for 309 partner visa. I hear that sponsor needs to provide payslips and bank balance certificate at least 6 months old. And I also hear about submitting the emails text msgs from viber or Skype or whatever media. Do I need to certify my payslips and my utility bills as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nabwin (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Girl Aussie for the quick reply. I really appreciate that.

I know all visa applications from Nepal are processed at the Australian High Commission, New Delhi but what if I apply online, will the processing still take place in New Delhi or some place else?

I hear that the applicant don't need to provide any academic certificates, Is that true?

I think it would be impossible to upload my wedding video as the maximum upload size is only 5 MB, what do I do in such case?

Please let me know

Regards 
Nabwin


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome 

Yeah it will process in India. No academic degrees/certificates are required, please see the check-list. 

hmm you may reduce the size of the video, I don't know if this helps as I am not sure about online application docs upload size etc. 

Good Luck!!!

Girl Aussie 



Nabwin said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie for the quick reply. I really appreciate that.
> 
> I know all visa applications from Nepal are processed at the Australian High Commission, New Delhi but what if I apply online, will the processing still take place in New Delhi or some place else?
> 
> ...


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie and All Members,

Thanks for all the valuable information you have provided before in the previous posts. 
I need some information too. 
My wife has submitted for partner visa 309/100 on 16 Feb online. She has not been to health examinations yet. 
Should she wait for visa officer for the instructions for a medical exam or should do before it?

Thanks & Best Regards,
Kash


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries, glad you found those info useful 

Ok I got this information for you: 

'My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application'.

If she has already lodged a visa application, she can't use this service so please wait until case officer asks her to complete health examinations and provides her with a HAP ID.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



kaSH_1075 said:


> Hi Girl Aussie and All Members,
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information you have provided before in the previous posts.
> I need some information too.
> ...


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks alot Girl Aussie for your prompt reply.

Best Regards,
Kash


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie and All Respected Members,

I have to ask one more question.

We have submitted my wife's online partner visa application on 15th feb 2015 and has submitted all documents for applicant and sponsor.

Please let me know, do I have to fill also any online form (as sponsor) using Immiaccount?

Thanks & Best Regards,
Kash


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Actually I haven't experienced online application meself so not sure but I can tell that there are 2 Forms of Partner Visa application which needs to be completed by both Applicant & Sponsor- form 40SP & 47SP so yes if Applicant has completed 47SP then Sponsor should complete his part too which is 'Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia'

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



kaSH_1075 said:


> Hi Girl Aussie and All Respected Members,
> 
> I have to ask one more question.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Girl Aussie. But please note that there are 02 sections for uploading attachments i.e. 01 for applicant & other for sponsor on same page and uploading option to attach form 40sp is already there in sponsor section. Regards, Kash


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

no problem  yeah simply complete your Part - Sponsor 40SP and upload relevant docs. 

Girl Aussie 



kaSH_1075 said:


> Thanks for your reply Girl Aussie. But please note that there are 02 sections for uploading attachments i.e. 01 for applicant & other for sponsor on same page and uploading option to attach form 40sp is already there in sponsor section. Regards, Kash


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your replies Girl Aussie.
Best Regards, 
Kash


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi

I have applied the 309 visa online on behalf of my wife on Dec 29 2014. 

My questions are:

1. I also submitted the sponsorship form. Do I need to upload the 40SP form separately? I have a feeling I have already done while filling the sponsors form . 

2. Immediately after applying I got a mail which asked my wife to go for a biometric verification, which she did in within 10 days. After that no news or updates.

Did any one who applied during that time frame got any response from the CO?

Thanks


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie and All Respected Members,

We applied for my wife Partner visa (309/100) dated 15th Feb 2015. Bio metrics and Medical Exams were also conducted on 10 Mar 2015. Still waiting for CO allocation. No updates from Immi dept received yet after medical.

Please let me know, Can we apply for Visit visa (600) meanwhile while waiting for partner visa grant? Are there any consequences about it? 

Thanks & Best Regards,
Kash


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, usually applicant don't get to hear from AHC after medical/biometric unless CO requires some extra info/docs etc. CO allocation may take time roughly 3-4 months, sure she can apply for visitor visa, providing some strong evidence of strong ties back home.Visit visa has no affect on her partner visa application.

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



kaSH_1075 said:


> Hi Girl Aussie and All Respected Members,
> 
> We applied for my wife Partner visa (309/100) dated 15th Feb 2015. Bio metrics and Medical Exams were also conducted on 10 Mar 2015. Still waiting for CO allocation. No updates from Immi dept received yet after medical.
> 
> ...


----------



## KHALID R (May 3, 2015)

Hi All:

If some one can help me with few questions regarding the online partner Visa 309/100.
Im already in australia with PR Subclass 190. About to lodge online partner Visa for my wife and two kids. 

1. Can i do all the online application for the applicant and sponsor myself here from australia

2. I want to nominate myself as the appointed authorized person so that i can do all the communications with the case officer on behalf of my wife and kids, do i need to attach the Forms 956 & 956A from the applicants (in this case my wife) Immi acount along with the necessary documents.

3. my wife is expecting third child in four months, so do i need to go for the health examination along with application or wait for the CO

4. Do i need to attach the form 956/956a from my (sponsor) imi acount as well for authorization.


thanks in advance

Khalid R


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I am Australian Permanent Resident and i only visited once Australia to validate my VISA now i want to take my wife and child along with me. I do not have a single clue to start the application please guide me where to start.

PS i am submitting visa application 309 on my wife's behalf?


----------



## poojitha2015 (Feb 11, 2016)

*What is the visa for my wife*

Hi ,

I got my PR last year state nomination (190) ...how ever i did not add my wife & son at that time (big mistake) .
Now i'm trying to find out the exact visa type which i can bring them ? please help !!. Also can i apply visitor visa while this visa get processed?

Regards


----------



## xxx (Oct 30, 2014)

poojitha2015 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my PR last year state nomination (190) ...how ever i did not add my wife & son at that time (big mistake) .
> Now i'm trying to find out the exact visa type which i can bring them ? please help !!. Also can i apply visitor visa while this visa get processed?
> ...


Subclass 309/100 will be suitable in your case. Check out this link for more info

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-


----------



## Mujju2017 (May 30, 2017)

*hi need help*

hi,
can someone please help me with these questions. I have australian PR, and applying for my wife 309/100 visa online.

1) she is in india,can i apply her visa online using my immi account?
2) she has her form 80 & documents ready, do i need to fill any other form like 40 or 47sp? or is it covered online when i start her application?
3) do i need anything else?

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------

